# adding sugar



## GeoS (Apr 5, 2013)

When I add sugar to get the SG up after I made the invert sugar do I need to "cook" it again or can I just put it in the fermenter and mix until dissolved?


----------



## geek (Apr 5, 2013)

better to dissolve outside with warm water or a bit of warm wine, then pour into container.


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2013)

Since you said you made inverted sugar, I am assuming that this is already a liquid? Just add it at this point no need to cook it.


----------



## GeoS (Apr 6, 2013)

I made inverted sugar by boiling 16 cups sugar with some lemon juice for 1/2 hour. When I added it to lemon juice the sg was only 1.05 so I mixed sugar in some must and added it to get sg to 1.080. I didn't boil the sugar must mix for 1/2 like you do to make inverted sugar. I only heated it until the sugar was disolved then dumped it in.


----------



## Arne (Apr 7, 2013)

If you got it all dissolved and didn't cloud your wine up, think you are good to go. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Apr 7, 2013)

That is how I add my sugar when backsweetening, I take some wine, add sugar and warm it up, stirring the whole time. Never boil the wine.


----------



## GeoS (Apr 7, 2013)

This was to get the sg up before pitching the yeast.


----------

